# long awaited pandora piccys



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i just took these to send to my breeder what do think of how she is growing lol-


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

WOW! :shock: She has grown so much..im shocked!
Last time i saw pics of her, she was alittle ball of fluff :lol: but now....

wow! such a gorgeous little princess


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

She is still as cute as she was when I first saw her. You cant help but say "ARR" when you see her. :love7:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> She is still as cute as she was when I first saw her. You cant help but say "ARR" when you see her. :love7:


Thats so true


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks im gonna weigh her in a bit hopefully she has put a little more weight on just trying to build her up i stil havent got her vaccines i am so worried as she is teeny trying to get a bit of weight on her


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

She's grown?

She just an adorable little fluff ball!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's such an irresistable little cutie patootie  

kisses nat


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Quite the cutie!!!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i just took these to send to my breeder what do think of how she is growing lol-


That is one big telly :shock:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

She is so pretty  I do love a black & white chi


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG She's ADORABLE!!! I just wanna eat her up she's so cute!!!

She looks very tiny! :shock:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  


she's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

I could just look at her pics all day long! She is so beautiful. I would love to just cuddle her to pieces! :love5:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What a little cutie-pa-tootie!!!


----------



## LiLBevs (Oct 7, 2005)

I absolutely love this lil dog! She is Super cute!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks everyone gonna take some more piccys later


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

shes a cutie!! xxx


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She is such an adorable little fluffy cutie!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> thanks everyone gonna take some more piccys later


Yay! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Gosh Vicki yes she has grown since we last saw her, still beautiful!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

What a sweet little face! She just LOOKS fiesty!!


----------



## tiggerific (Nov 3, 2005)

shes gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

shes growing up into quite the little lady, she's gorgeous vicki!! I am so happy you were able to get her!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Just as cute as ever! Boy she's gotten big since I last saw her.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Pandora is getting prettier with every picture! Too cute!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

what a cutie!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

makes me want another pup


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She's so beautiful! I love her white eyebrow and her perfect apple head.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG she is just gorgeous!!!


----------

